
P=NP: A Story - furcyd
https://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2020/02/20/pnp-a-story/
======
schoen
One thing this makes me wonder is whether you can make a mechanical lock that
doesn't leak information this way. It seems likely to me but I don't have the
right intuitions to argue about it.

If you do, is it essentially always because it's a mechanical implementation
of a digital system?

